# Kemper Profiling Amp for Live use?



## guitarneeraj

So as many of you may already know, the Kemper Profiling Amplifier is the phenomenal new gizmo on the market, and from the many demos I've seen, it sounds fan-fucking-tastic for studio/home recording purposes. 

Has anyone used it in a live setting? How does it measure up for on stage purposes ?


----------



## iamdunker

I will second this question as i also want to know but this question might get more response in the gear forum.


----------



## guitarneeraj

I suppose so.. Thought it might be more useful in this section.. Has no one tried using it live?!


----------



## xeonblade

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/187257-npad-kemper-profiling-amp-vid-inside.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/185145-kemper-profiling-amp-official-thread.html


----------



## Mark_McQ

I've read that it will only sound good if run into a PA or powered setup, as it models the cab of whatever amp you modelling. But I also saw a video that mentioned there's a small pocket in the back of it that Kemper are eventually going to put a poweramp into. Not sure if that will be to run PA speakers or such. Perhaps there is/will be an option to remove the cab modelling from the equation? 
All the demos I've heard of it sound truly amazing. But they really need to redesign it. It looks like a pizza oven.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I use it through a velocity 300 and my Zilla 2x12 during lessons and webcasts. Works fine using the monitor out, in spite of the aforementioned very slight coloration from the cab model if I have it active. Should I be mic'ing that, cabs can be fully suppressed from the equation.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Apparently Ken Susi from Unearth is using his live right now in Australia on Soundwave from what I have heard. I'd imagine it would sound incredible direct into the PA, provided the PA and room were of adequate size.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti

I'm curious as to how they're being transported live, since many musicians use cases. What kind of case does one use with it?


----------



## Baco

It has it's own carry case (sold seperately). A bit like the ones for the Tiny Terror amps


----------



## themike

FistedSister said:


> I'm curious as to how they're being transported live, since many musicians use cases. What kind of case does one use with it?


 

I would assume that since a majority of headcases are custom made, you can easily have one made for thing. Or just throw it in your Jansport 

Anyone remember the Wiggy?


----------



## Rev2010

I'm sure it would work fine through a PA, but the problem I often wonder about when people using things like a POD HD, Axe FX, or Kemper live is how do the people doing so deal with the great variations in PA setups? Some PA's have smaller 12" woofers, some 15", some even 18". Some have horns, some piezo tweeters, etc. Some use massive cabinets, some small ones. Sometime the house set EQ also sucks ass. Then there's the addition of running other things through the PA such as vocals, possibly keyboards, etc.

All that variance would be hard to adjust for and would have to be done on the fly to get a dialed guitar tone through a house PA I would think. Or maybe I'm over thinking it?


Rev.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Rev2010 said:


> I'm sure it would work fine through a PA, but the problem I often wonder about when people using things like a POD HD, Axe FX, or Kemper live is how do the people doing so deal with the great variations in PA setups? Some PA's have smaller 12" woofers, some 15", some even 18". Some have horns, some piezo tweeters, etc. Some use massive cabinets, some small ones. Sometime the house set EQ also sucks ass. Then there's the addition of running other things through the PA such as vocals, possibly keyboards, etc.
> 
> All that variance would be hard to adjust for and would have to be done on the fly to get a dialed guitar tone through a house PA I would think. Or maybe I'm over thinking it?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Considering that PA systems are built with the intention of being as flat as can be, the differences between separate systems should be negligible. Since the A-FX sends line out with the sims all applied the tone coming out of the speakers themselves should be relatively close between venues, with minimal FOH EQ. However, that does not include the chaos that is venue acoustics. But getting as good of a tone as you can get live is what soundguys are for. Use 'em. However, in my opinion tone is a very small part of a live experience, so excessive fretting is.....excessive.


----------



## joe-tofu

I'm asking myself the exact same question, because I'm so GAS'ing for a Kemper right now. At the moment I have an Axe-FX Standard going into a Matrix GT800FX. But with the Axe-FX I can send the signal WITHOUT cab-sim to the main-output and one WITH cab-sim to the other and can have both.

Does that work with the Kemper, too?


----------



## greglecompte

yes you can disable the cab sim on the kemper or have it go both ways (thats right) you can have you monitor output with the cab bypassed into a power amp and cab on stage and have the main out with cab in place going to FOH so no micing is required


----------



## danresn

I heard a guy in a review say that he wouldn't like to use one live because it took over a minute to start up, whereas the Axe Fx to only about 10 seconds. So if your power wavered at all its not a good day with kemper, as it also doesn't turn itself back on if the power goes out on it.

Also I heard it can sometimes lag between patch changes 

However this is all second hand about the kemper, Ive never actually played one myself.


----------



## Zachchapel

We've all started using them live now and so far so good. Ben and I have our kempers in our road case on our side of the stage and we're using a stereo Rocktron power amp for stage monitor/feel purposes only. Alex is using the power section of a Peavey 6505 with the kemper. With that being said, we're all running in-ears and what we hear in those is the from the Main Outputs on the kempers and the cab tone is coming from the monitor out of the kemper where the cab sim (as stated in a previous post before this) is by-passed. It really does depend on the PA you're working with but from what we've gathered, the tone is absolutely crushing through a good PA with little or no EQ at front of house. In addition to that, the cab tone sounds really good so if you needed to mic it up, you're in luck. So far the Kemper is the best digital tone i've had the privilege of using. We're using an EVH 5150 III profile for all of us and the kemper surely gets really close to the actual tone of that head. As far as how the hold up on the road, only time will tell for that. So far, so good.


----------



## Rick

Zachchapel said:


> We've all started using them live now and so far so good. Ben and I have our kempers in our road case on our side of the stage and we're using a stereo Rocktron power amp for stage monitor/feel purposes only. Alex is using the power section of a Peavey 6505 with the kemper. With that being said, we're all running in-ears and what we hear in those is the from the Main Outputs on the kempers and the cab tone is coming from the monitor out of the kemper where the cab sim (as stated in a previous post before this) is by-passed. It really does depend on the PA you're working with but from what we've gathered, the tone is absolutely crushing through a good PA with little or no EQ at front of house. In addition to that, the cab tone sounds really good so if you needed to mic it up, you're in luck. So far the Kemper is the best digital tone i've had the privilege of using. We're using an EVH 5150 III profile for all of us and the kemper surely gets really close to the actual tone of that head. As far as how the hold up on the road, only time will tell for that. So far, so good.



2 out of 3 WC dudes here, not bad.


----------

